# Worst fake stone application ever



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

...if yur home looks like this one...............



.............You might just be a *******!


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

It's like a bad accident, I just keep looking. 

D.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Jason W said:


> :no:Now that's not nice!
> 
> 
> We all know that Tyvek is the king of all siding up here!:laughing:



And a blue tarp is the state flag.:tt2:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't laugh too much. We just finished an upscale home with this look. I'll try and grab some pictures of it. It seems to be a new fashion statement or something.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Done right it looks great. That is how I am doing the backside of my own house. Done badly it looks hideous.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

T, but when done right, will you include those random stones spread throughout the field? Or just the quoins?


----------



## Tajmawall (Nov 9, 2007)

Whatever is under the plaster is supposed to behind, not on top of the plaster.(rock, adobe etc.)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Exactly, and the placement of the exposed substrate is very important too. When doing the technique, think to yourself: Where would there be cracking or wear that would expose the substrate?

Corners of windows and doors, edges near doors, light switches, etc.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Gotcha. Yeah, I've never seen that look up here in the Northeast. It's definitely a southwestern look. Tscarborough, show us photos of your own house when it's complete!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> Done right it looks great. That is how I am doing the backside of my own house. Done badly it looks hideous.


ts would like to see the backside of your house, when its done, have you done any jobs that use that technique?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Jason W said:


> :no:Now that's not nice!
> 
> 
> We all know that Tyvek is the king of all siding up here!:laughing:


Jason, I grew up in VT, I don't think the state contains one house that is 100% complete. Every time we visit I complain to my wife about how the people could spend a couple days to finish their homes...........and then she reminds me how our own home is not complete. 

In reference to Tyvek, I thought they were using VT as a testing ground for how long the product lasts without being covered. Once the sun kills the lettering it is time to apply siding (5-10 years).:jester:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have done a couple like that, but it is an aquired taste. My wife, for example, insisted that I would redo the interior stucco walls of her office if she didn't like the detailing. She loved it as soon as it was done, but she could not visualize it: "uh, you are going to make it all cracked and old looking?!"

My house will never be finished (Hell, I have re-configured the pavers at least 3 times), but here is a picture of what I am talking about:










As you know, if you do not use control joints over windows and doors, it is going to crack. I do not like the look of standard modern stucco with the control joints, either, so I did it like that.










On the back side, I did not distress it around the windows, I just did herringbone panels. Next up is a fireplace where that stove is and an outdoor kitchen to the right of the photo.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

nice, your place looks good, what would be the easiest way to create that effect in a basement? PC WALLS, THANKS G


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You will need to build it up 1", so the easy way is to adheer 1" sytrofoam to the walls, cut out where the brick will be, then use a synthetic stucco finish over the foam. The edge of the distressed area is the tricky part to make look real.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> You will need to build it up 1", so the easy way is to adheer 1" sytrofoam to the walls, cut out where the brick will be, then use a synthetic stucco finish over the foam. The edge of the distressed area is the tricky part to make look real.


 
THANKS


----------



## Tajmawall (Nov 9, 2007)

Check out vertical decorative concrete, on you tube


----------



## ifireplace (Jun 17, 2008)

Good. Nice Work ...


----------

